# rate the signature above yours



## xflash (Oct 22, 2007)

i kinda wondered why there wasn't anything like this for sigs so i decided to make one myself and just like pkprostudio's topic you rate the signature above your's on a scale from 1 to 10 or 1 to 100 if you want


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

mine?


----------



## nileyg (Oct 22, 2007)

6/10
Not that I have anything against Starfox...
There is just something about the sig that doesn't seem right...

Editammit, Test84 beat me...


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 22, 2007)

4/10 no artistic "beauty"


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 22, 2007)

9/10 like the design


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

^reminds me of expensive PS3. #$%^@&! / 10.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

0/10, go get yourself a signature!


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 22, 2007)

10/10

awesome !
Assasin creed is cool too XD


----------



## pasc (Oct 22, 2007)

A-Class Sig ! Ouedan rocks !


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 22, 2007)

Images in the sig above me don't load, so i can't rate. :/

P.S. Sorry for the bad quality of mine, had to resize/reduce quality to fit the 50kb limit of gbatemp (original here).


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 22, 2007)

9/10 Just because a love all things Zelda and it is funny


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 22, 2007)

8/10

i liked the LOZ font


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 22, 2007)

7/10

OUEEEEEEEEEEENDAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!


----------



## pasc (Oct 22, 2007)

My signature doesn´t load ?

@[M]artin: kewl signatur3, looks funny ^^.


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2007)

nice sig iv been looking for the ff 12 disc all day lol 8/10


----------



## megatron_lives (Oct 22, 2007)

6/10 - good personal sig but could have more to it.


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> 0/10, go get yourself a signature!


prefer having a sig that helps somehow rather than cosmetics.


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2007)

0/10 again you don't have a sig (not a gfx one at least)

and dude please no flaming


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 0/10, go get yourself a signature!
> ...



I just ment why the f*ck are you posting in this topic while you don't have a signature? Ok back to business.
6.5/10 i just doesn't looks right the wings are too big and way too far outta the actual sig


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2007)

8/10 - stylish yet clean, and I like the font.


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm yeah maybe i should remove the whole wing out of the sig thing

anyway nice sig assasians creed is gonna be great 9/10

edited: damnit beaten again

guees i'll have to rate you'rs conradargo

you've had that sig for a very long time haven't you anyway 7/10 simple yet complex


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks xflash, and yes I think I've had the picture for some years now and the rest of it is even older than that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Never been much into using pictures as signatures actually - which is that's why I chose a rather simple one.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 22, 2007)

8/10 - not toooo big. Simple and nice!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2007)

6/10 no comments at all.

Not sure about mine at the moment, maybe its too big but its the records that have inspired me the most.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2007)

6.5/10
a little strange....


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 22, 2007)

off topic but could you list the artist/albums hadrian i know some of them like nirvana, oasis.. but i would like to check out the rest thanks


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 22, 2007)

6/10?
Nice and simple and easy on the eyes


----------



## Akiranon (Oct 22, 2007)

Funny 7/10


----------



## Westside (Oct 22, 2007)

9/10, much better then mine...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> off topic but could you list the artist/albums hadrian i know some of them like nirvana, oasis.. but i would like to check out the rest thanks


Just listed them underneath.

Oh and the one above 7.1/10

EDIT: Westsides is 8/10


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

9/10 really nice colours and a great effect of these fading blocks

Edit: dam too late was ment for the link signature


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 22, 2007)

it's ok  i guess lol 
7/10


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 22, 2007)

a subtle expression of arrogance with a slight touch of homo-eroticism. 10/10 for the balls-i-ness


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 22, 2007)

5/10 Its k'


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> a subtle expression of arrogance with a slight touch of homo-eroticism. 10/10 for the balls-i-ness


did you just call me gay or human looking? lol >_


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 22, 2007)

Only a slight touch.


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 22, 2007)

8/10 I like the color scheme, Samus is always a plus.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 22, 2007)

10/10
because he scares me if i put a lower then 10 rating he will end me.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

10/10  Three Arrancar are always better than 1.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 23, 2007)

10/10 it looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 at mine, i might change it to Rise Against soon, probably today


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't make it, crkdshd did.  9/10 for yours, but hurry and put up the Rise Against sig, I wanna see!


----------



## JPH (Oct 23, 2007)

^ 




8/10 - looks nice, dark, and creepy-ish.


ps - i winz


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 23, 2007)

Not much of a sig... 5/10


----------



## son2fu (Oct 23, 2007)

is there a reason why i cant se your sigses


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

Check your settings.  Make sure that the option allow to see others' sigs is activated.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 23, 2007)

0/10 he took me out of his sig...

lol jk
9/10 its cool


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool Sig.. Now I know my ISP and IP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I worked hard on mine, so be kind


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 23, 2007)

7/10 Not bad. Needs some blending imo.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> 0/10 he took me out of his sig...
> 
> lol jk
> 9/10 its cool




I could have kept it, but I think that my current sig and yours will be too big.

10/10 Awesome colours.  Two are always better than one.  Thanks again for making my sig!


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 23, 2007)

10/10


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 23, 2007)

10/10 Very colourful font.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 23, 2007)

9/10 really nice brushing and cool font also like these small text in the left bottom


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Rock1Z @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> 10/10
> 
> awesome !
> Assasin creed is cool too XD


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 23, 2007)

8/10 looks good to plaaaain


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 24, 2007)

8/10 cause it looks awesome


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 24, 2007)

7/10
Massive fan of Rise Against (seeing them in Nov 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Nothing too fancy, but rather kwll background
(deffinatly better than most of your R4 skins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

Loved the movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 24, 2007)

7/10 It's kinda OK...


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 24, 2007)

8/10 team fortreess 2 is awesome


----------



## T-hug (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure what it's from, but I like the colour and the 'holes' or crater/chips look cool.
8/10!
Reminds me of some Greenday CD cover.. the logo..


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Not sure what it's from, but I like the colour and the 'holes' or crater/chips look cool.
> 8/10!
> Reminds me of some Greenday CD cover.. the logo..



Cool Samus. Nice gamer tag, lots of colors 8/10
Mine is really old. And I haven't listened new songs in a while!

I give myself a 4/10


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 24, 2007)

*@ Thuggy*

8/10

Love the blur-ish effects and original game art! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*@ VVoltz*

BritneySpears?!/10


----------



## notnarb (Oct 24, 2007)

star fox??? if so 10/10


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2007)

Kinda cliche, but the face makes up for it. 7/10


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't know them, so 7/10


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 24, 2007)

8/10 the blending looks awesome and Ichigo's hollow mask just looks tight


----------



## xflash (Oct 24, 2007)

i see you got a new sig to match you're ava and i really like it but iv'e never heard of rise against before so 9/10



QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Don't know them, so 7/10


please tell me that's a joke please oh god please

it's Steven Spielberg and Shigeru Miyamoto

how can you not know who they are?


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

^Cool!, Lylat rules! 9/10


			
				QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Oct 24 2007, 01:18 AM]*@ Thuggy*
> *@ VVoltz*
> BritneySpears?!/10



*@[M]*
Mandatory response that goes against the subject:


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 24, 2007)

0/10

If you have any letters spelling out "Britney Spears" in your sig, it deserves a 0.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 25, 2007)

7/10
It's a bit "scrunched" up. It still is pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't really like the game, but the sig's awesome 9/10


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like Naruto to me.  Is it?

9/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 25, 2007)

10/10 Just because


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 25, 2007)

Team Fortress 2 is awesome so 8/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 27, 2007)

8/10 Looks cool...


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 27, 2007)

9/10 Picture nice


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 27, 2007)

EDIT: Sorry double post.


----------



## science (Oct 27, 2007)

4/10
Interesting, but bland.


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 27, 2007)

6/10
Quote made me grin a bit but the card isn't too special.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 27, 2007)

3/10

i h8 haruhi >


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

Osu! - 7/10 (+1 point bonus for the 3-sig combo)


Overall - 8/10


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 27, 2007)

erggg, can't see your sig :S
Problem with ur image hoster? Or problem with my laptop?


----------



## Calogero91 (Oct 27, 2007)

its pretty sexy 8/10


----------



## Youkai (Oct 27, 2007)

1. sonicstorm 
hmm its yellow and small ...
its a longer version of the ava somehow not much difference, but its easy to remember so 6/10

2. @ thax
I would have rated your sig 12/10 XD i love haruhi


----------



## moozxy (Oct 27, 2007)

5/10 I don't really get it :/


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

6.5/10 - needs building on


----------



## xflash (Oct 27, 2007)

damn that looks good 10/10


----------



## NeoWoeN (Oct 27, 2007)

Mmmh... 6/10. 

Pretty but I d on't like how your sig. is at the left, and 'XFLASH' is baddly integrated.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 27, 2007)

Your sig does give a sad feeling , But it's too big... >< I also don't really like it..

5/10


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 27, 2007)

Way too big! Add those to your profile or something!
7/10 on the image though

+2 to whoever gets my sig


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't get it.  

8.5/10


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 28, 2007)

The Hollow mask form of Ichigo on a cool eclectic background. I like it. 8/10.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 28, 2007)

8/10

Fuck yeah, Trigun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and nice work with the insertation of the text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 28, 2007)

8/10 Just because it had the word 'scum'



Hey, my rating is 9.9! Rate it! Rate it!


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

6/10 for demomen being torched D:


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 28, 2007)

You realize that the picture changes every time you reload right?

7/10 for the crappy head.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

yes, 2/10 out of spite for insulting my trackball drawn head


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 29, 2007)

The quote is worth 8/10
Don't understand the 'mow lawns bitch' so 0/10
But the lil head poking outta the sig amuses me 7/10


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 29, 2007)

I got a new sig based on gas masks ill be releaseing it when im dont editing it up a bit.

5/10 because i hate blondes


----------



## Ducky (Oct 29, 2007)

I like it .. It's cool , Yet I don't like it .. The middle dude really ruins it.. I think , And I don't like the same wierdo coming from both sides.. Well Awsome background..

Background 9/10 needs a color change
Whole sig 6/10 Don't like double faces and the face on the middle >


----------



## notnarb (Oct 29, 2007)

7/10 because he could be doing a barrel roll, but he isn't


----------



## Ducky (Oct 29, 2007)

Your little guy's head could also do a barrel roll , but he isn't >.>

2/10 I liked the sig but you just acting stupid


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10 because I don't like Fox.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I like it .. It's cool , Yet I don't like it .. The middle dude really ruins it.. I think , And I don't like the same wierdo coming from both sides.. Well Awsome background..
> 
> Background 9/10 needs a color change
> Whole sig 6/10 Don't like double faces and the face on the middle ><



It's the same guy for all three dudes.

7/10 for pkprostudio.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 31, 2007)

10/10



Rate mine now I finally got EAGLES SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 31, 2007)

10/10 for EAGLES SCREAM


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 1, 2007)

10/10 (5 each)


I'm not EAGLES SCREAM! anymore...


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 1, 2007)

hell yes. tf2        41/10


----------



## Zonix (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm.. Ehm.. Not much to rate.. 5/10 for the Boo


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 2, 2007)

6/10 Because it's pink...


----------



## webjedi (Nov 2, 2007)

What?!?!  A "currently reading" section?!?!

You know this sig is a lie - who the hell reads books anymore?!?!


----------



## JPH (Nov 2, 2007)

6/10
Who cares what items you own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I winz


----------



## Timo710 (Nov 2, 2007)

7/10 . the sig is okey.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 2, 2007)

I like it. The background blends in with the render. I really like it! 8/10


----------



## Akiranon (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks really good, I like what you did with the light, and that brushed background also looks very nice. 9/10


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 2, 2007)

Link is a legend, looks really kwl, and i love the eary sky background too
8/10


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 2, 2007)

aweseome but me no like centered sigs. 32.8/41 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw dont even bother rating mine... i know its crap


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 2, 2007)

meh, 5.7/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 3, 2007)

10/10 Glad you used that font looks awesome.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 3, 2007)

10/10

i like the cleanness of it


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome, specially the reflection 9001/10


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)

10/10 for both since i love that episode.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 3, 2007)

Erm, I don't really know what that is, with all of the scores and such, lol. And I'm sure you didn't make it, so no score D:


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 3, 2007)

9/10... yah, 9/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 4, 2007)

10/10

Oh wait.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 4, 2007)

opps sorry, thought this was the ava one

Im not into the metroid series, but samus looks kinda neat with that green ^^;


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> opps sorry, thought this was the ava one
> 
> Im not into the metroid series, but samus looks kinda neat with that green ^^;


*ignoring osaka*

I like samus's new suit it's kickarse

10/10


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 4, 2007)

7/10

Love the dark color scheme. Also, eye-patches rock everyone's testicles off.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

10/10 It's just awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That eyepatch CAN rip testicles off like literally, just watch the anime and you'll see!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

9/10 its pretty sweet


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 9/10 its pretty sweet



*Sniffle* I miss your Fruits Basket KyoxTohru sig. 3/10 baskets of fruit for changing it.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

10/10

Just don't shoot me, please.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 4, 2007)

Its creepy. I like the brightness of the render.. 8/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 4, 2007)

8/10 not bad


----------



## Lufagathrath (Nov 4, 2007)

8/10 don't like the text : /


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

10/10 That looks AWESOME!
(Make me one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lufagathrath (Nov 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind making you one , just pm me the details and ill see what i can do.

oh yea , uh your sig is ... 6/10 for comedy relief ?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah man, 9/10 for the sig
Colours really go well

BTW, i think there should be some kinda rule about how much you post? Cus we're all just rating the same sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like u can post every 15 posts or something?!?


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 5, 2007)

8.5/10 Vebby informative.  I can tell that you're pissed about your Steam account.  Not good.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 5, 2007)

9/10 awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





liked my fruits basket one better, so changed back


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 5, 2007)

9/10 Fruits Basket is teh cool. ('Teh' was intentional)




QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 8.5/10 Vebby informative.Â I can tell that you're pissed about your Steam account.Â Not good.


Haha, yeah. I threatened to kill my sister if she try to piss me off during lunch that day.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 5, 2007)

If you like to conform to the fallen majority, raise your hand

It's way too big, nothing unique. Shows off what I've observed to be the 3 things people do:
1. What they're expected to
2. Bitch about it
3. Pursue mindless self indulgence (they deserve it for the first 2, right?)

Ignore me, I'm in a bad mood

6/10


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 5, 2007)

7/10
it kind of creeps me out
really.. dark


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 5, 2007)

Yay! Your Fruits Basket sig is back. 9/10!


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 6, 2007)

10/10 as long as I won't get shot by it


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

6.2 for censorship, colors and another 3.8 the rap music statistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe~


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 6, 2007)

6/10 raises two valid points, it's both funny and truthful.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 6, 2007)

B&T the cartoon series!!!
10/10 man, fucking unpresidented awesomness!


----------



## notnarb (Nov 6, 2007)

5/10 for no blonde people


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 6, 2007)

4/10 for ironic following of topic rules


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> 4/10 for ironic following of topic rules



I love Samurai Champloo, and that signature is perfectly fitting of the series' unique style. With a bright an eye-catching font and background. And of course the silhouette of Mugen is excellent, but that goes without saying. 9/10.


----------



## acky (Nov 6, 2007)

10/10, made from all organic materials


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 6, 2007)

Well you don't have a sig... so depending on what you were going for either 10/10 for a perfect non-sig. Or 0/10 for siglessness.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 7, 2007)

Still 10/10.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 9, 2007)

Still 38.3/41 
it WOULD have been 67.8/70 if the dumb green puke color wasnt the border of the icon


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 9, 2007)

5/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 9, 2007)

7.5/10 for 7.5/10 steamrating.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 9, 2007)

8/10 needs to be animated !


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 9, 2007)

4/10.............

its frickin mcguyver..


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 9, 2007)

10/10. XBOX 360 is awesome.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 9, 2007)

Is this even counts as a sig? Well , I can't see much to rate so i'll rate only what I see.. (Yeah I thought it was a wierd sentence too xD) 


I liked the idea how you put the game list pictures on , Yet it's missing the names , I only recgionize Zelda ><
I liked the smart sentence in there.. And well , I also liked you'r avatar but thats not the section for that.. Anyway.

For the whole sig I give 6/10
3 points up for the idea of putting the picture of the games
1 point down for not telling what game is which..

2 more points for the smart sentence
1 less point for not putting it on big letters

2 less points for not putting a sig , And having a very not intersting sig , Yet it's somehow intersting

1 More point for actually not having a big sig , And letting other people read fast and easily on the forum..




LessPoints|MorePoints
________|_________
1 Pt.       |3 Pts.
1 Pt.       |2 Pts.
2 Pts.      |1 Pt.

Final______________

4 Pts.       | 6 Pts.
_________________


6/10



Done xD


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2007)

6/10 Why'd you give out your MSN like that?


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 10, 2007)

10/10


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 10, 2007)

9/10 cuase its tf !


----------



## Ducky (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> 6/10 Why'd you give out your MSN like that?




I'm pretty sure that this would be the last thing i'll care about.. What would happen? Perverts contact me on MSN? DELETE , Hackers hack my MSN and curse my friends? Lol..


7/10 Ionno why but yeah.. thats just how it looks to me..


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 10, 2007)

8/10. Awesome fox sig.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 10, 2007)

-100/100

YOUR SIG OFFENDS ME SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol jus j/k

5/10
its a bit bland


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with what you wrote in your sig. It's awesome! XD 9.5/10


----------



## Smuff (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm shagged out after reading through all that lol


----------



## moozxy (Nov 10, 2007)

Edit: @wii_will_rule 9/10 I lol'd at the friendship thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@rambozotheclown, 0/10 nothing there..


----------



## Ducky (Nov 10, 2007)

Great job , I really did get the sad moonlight feeling.. It's really well done!
10\10!!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 10, 2007)

Really nice font and render. Colors are OK. 9/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Edit: @wii_will_rule 9/10 I lol'd at the friendship thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I know it's a lot eh?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 11, 2007)

I got new signature xD

Ah.. not much to rate.. But the joke is funny.. I'd give 10/10 if you filled all the lines with jokes xD but I give it 9.99999 Just cus there is one joke ...!!! SHAME!


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks for the 9.99999/10 xD

Who is that guy in your sig? and what's he doing? ... uhh don't know what to rate it cuz I don't know what it is. :S


----------



## Ducky (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> thanks for the 9.99999/10 xD
> 
> Who is that guy in your sig? and what's he doing? ... uhh don't know what to rate it cuz I don't know what it is. :S




Actually .. I don't know either.. I just liked the look of this one , You are suposed to rate the signature even if you don't know what it is >< you rate it based on how good it is ...


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool. 8/10, because shooting black balls out of your hand is cool.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 12, 2007)

What the hell? Why are people rating signatures so well, when most of them obviously suck ASS?

The guy above pkpro's say "Now Playing" and has icons of the games he is playing - woo. It also has a bumpersticker of a sig

pkpro, you have the same thing, except you didn't create the crappy image, you are using one that was provided to you.

You both get 3/10s.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> What the hell? Why are people rating signatures so well, when most of them obviously suck ASS?
> 
> The guy above pkpro's say "Now Playing" and has icons of the games he is playing - woo. It also has a bumpersticker of a sig
> 
> ...




It doesnt matter if its not hes work.. Its all about how it looks to YOU ... I think you'r signature is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7/10 - Cus theres something missing >


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 13, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Talaria (Nov 13, 2007)

7/10, at least we know what your playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PW:3 is a good game.

My sig below is my 2nd one i have ever made (Only made my first one yesterday). Not as cool as I wanted as i don't have photoshop so i couldn't do certain effects, was done in paint.net.


----------



## bluebright (Nov 13, 2007)

10+ for the worm. I don't what the other banners on about. Blurry artwork?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 13, 2007)

7/10 - PAL Wii? So many PAL users here, it's to the point of absurdity. Even a number of this site's admins and official reviews use PAL.


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 13, 2007)

2/10

Aside from being a screenshot or something from a game or anime I don't even know why the hell it's there.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 13, 2007)

4/10
Aside the crappy sipia style colouring and the useless information about what NDS you own; I don't even know why the hell it's there.

See what I did?


----------



## Seven (Nov 13, 2007)

Simplicity, vectors, and bloodstains? Yeah, I like all those. 9/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know what that is, but since you have white DS Lite and an R4, 10/10


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

that image is suck and I don't care what you do with your free time. 3 / 10


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2007)

He's whining about a sig and he doesn't even wear one. Grats.

-MEGAFAIL/100


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

1000000 because death note is UBER FUCKING WIN


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 15, 2007)

0/10


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 15, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Westside (Nov 15, 2007)

11/10


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 15, 2007)

10/10. Symphony of the night is one of my favorite games~!!


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 15, 2007)

5/10 for the crappy quality


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2007)

8/10 Vebby colourful.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool O.o 8/10


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 15, 2007)

8/10. I like your sig but I need to see more of that kid, he's kind of cut off in the lower corner...


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 16, 2007)

Great animation, but I kinda don't like the colors.
6/10

I arranged mine a little, whadaya think?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

Cool signature.. But it's just not my type ><
6\10


----------



## TheStump (Nov 16, 2007)

confusing it say fox mcloud but is FMA.  I like it though.
7/10


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> confusing it say fox mcloud but is FMA.Â I like it though.
> 7/10




PICTURE DOESNT MATTER!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just took something cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4\10 .. I can't seem to rate much ...


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

The design is cool, but I really can't see the character much.

7/10, pretty nice.


----------



## xflash (Nov 16, 2007)

10/10 One Piece!!!


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 17, 2007)

7/10 not sure what it is


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty nice but it looks kinda squashed. 8/10


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW!
10/10
lucky you !
crkdshad is talented


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah Crkdshad rocks! Thanks as well to FoxMcCloud and Akamai, they also made sigs for me. If you want, you can request a sig here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=65547. 

I'll give your sig a 9/10. It's really nice! The only thing I think could be improved is maybe making it a little longer and showing more of the guy on the left, and maybe making "Rock1Z" stand out a little more.


----------



## Prime (Nov 17, 2007)

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 8/10 Very nice.




ah.. , I think the sig above you'rs (The Fox one (WHICH IS MY NAME >


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 17, 2007)

7/10 because i saw wii_will_rule's starfox sig


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 7/10 because i saw wii_will_rule's starfox sig



O.o I just changed mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Whoever posts after me , Rates the one above me ..)


----------



## Little (Nov 17, 2007)

its pretty but i dont know what it is but i give it 9 cos its not very pink =D

oh if i have to do sektors then 10/10 cos its pink =D


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 17, 2007)

8/10
i know i dont have a sig, i just wanted to ask a question. How long does it take to get really good at ps? like crkdshad and gigermunit?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 8/10
> i know i dont have a sig, i just wanted to ask a question. How long does it take to get really good at ps? like crkdshad and gigermunit?



I don't think Sektor(Gigrn) is good , So I guess it wouldn't take much for you.. it's mostly Brushes job , And getting the hang of photoshop.. I'd say about 2 or 3 weeks of fully working on photoshop..

If you wanna get shad's level.. It would take you some goood good good good good ass time ><



Little .. I'll rate your sig , Ah.. ammm 8\10 , It's cute but I think something is missing.. Atleast for me ><

Edit , Nevermind looked agian and i'd give it 9\10 , Nothing missing in there...


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10
> ...


I didnt use any brushs >_>

and it's not hard to be good at photoshop, you just need to have lots of practice.

P.S. It is sektor


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> ...




NO BRUSHES?! God ! You are good!  O.o 9.5\10

The one above me.. I don't like your sig.. 6\10 >


----------



## gov78 (Nov 18, 2007)

7.5 Nice, Colours a bit bland tho


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll give your sig a 9/10. It's really nice! The only thing I think could be improved is maybe making it a little longer and showing more of the guy on the left, and maybe making "Rock1Z" stand out a little more.



thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i love small sigs 

if i changed my sig i will try to make it longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gov78 , great sig , but too bright  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   9/10


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

7/10 beause it's kinda basic

I stopped using brushs on sigs a while ago >_< i only use them for wallpapers.


----------



## gov78 (Nov 18, 2007)

9/10 colour looks awsome

Made a new 1 since my other one was abit bright ERMAC FTW!

(Man, Iv been playing toooo much UMK3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> 9/10 colour looks awsome
> 
> Made a new 1 since my other one was abit bright ERMAC FTW!
> 
> ...


Same for me lol umk3 gettings addicting even if it's hard as hell
Think ima make a sub zero sig for my friend.

9/10 btw


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 18, 2007)

New sig! Oh and that one looks awesome gigermunit. 9.5/10


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 18, 2007)

awesome sig man
great quote
and i love the fact that youre giving credit to who made your sig for you, which i find respectable
10/10


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

Changed mine, whadayathink?
I really like yours xcalibur!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 18, 2007)

the FFV box is a bit crappy quality so id change that if i could
10/10
i like your new one better vvoltz
P.S.: SONATA ARCTICA PWNZ


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> the FFV box is a bit crappy quality so id change that if i could
> 10/10
> i like your new one better vvoltz
> P.S.: SONATA ARCTICA PWNZ




you couldve done much better... 6\10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 19, 2007)

10/10


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

just us suck as it used to be. 
SJDFLKDS/10


----------



## nileyg (Nov 19, 2007)

6/10
It's nothing but a quote...
But it is somewhat entertaining i guess


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

6/10 just because it confuses me.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> 6/10 just because it confuses me.




Actually yours is confusing too O.o Can't understand much , But how it looks... Then ah... I'd give it 6\10 or 5\10 ..Sorry


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Actually yours is confusing too O.o Can't understand much , But how it looks... Then ah... I'd give it 6\10 or 5\10 ..SorryÂ



Yeah I threw it together really fast. I am being lazy as always, I will probably work on it a bit more later.
Its a sword but it is pretty hard to tell.

Yours:
9/10


----------



## gov78 (Nov 19, 2007)

yea your is a bit :S if you got a concept you like or something then make a sig  il rate it hight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 19, 2007)

7/10 needs more render blending


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 20, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Akoji (Nov 20, 2007)

Another what im playing sig, but atleast he's playing a stylish game so 6/10 =P


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW nice Dark~~  10/10


----------



## Akoji (Nov 20, 2007)

Haha funny signature plus tempyboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so 8/10 +1 for being a mthrnite sig =P

And yeah I like it but i did a V2 version of it but im too lazy to optimize it for gbatemp.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 20, 2007)

10/10, the font grew on me.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 20, 2007)

Hahaha it's a bad thing, since i changed it for the v2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah I like both font so I think I will keep that one here and the other on the other forum.

Ace Gunman: Basic, but does what it has to do, Kick ass!
Go Vash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8/10 could have been an 8.5 if you would have save it in .gif so the transperancy would have worked.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> Hahaha it's a bad thing, since i changed it for the v2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still a 10/10. But click on the sig with your speakers on, it makes a gunshot sound. That's why it's not a gif. It's possible to do transparency in flash too, but apparently GBAtemp doesn't allow HTML in sigs (for obvious reasons), and that's the only way to make it work. And in all honesty I'm a bit concerned about the bottom font on my sig. It seems to me like it could be less... well you can probably see. The Ace is fine, but the Gunman seems like it could be sharpened around the edges of the letters a bit. But so far no one has been able to do anything but minor improvements to that area.


----------



## mossy (Nov 20, 2007)

8.5/10 for the gunshot sound


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2007)

9/10.  Deep.


----------



## xflash (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> It's possible to do transparency in flash too, but apparently GBAtemp doesn't allow HTML in sigs (for obvious reasons), and that's the only way to make it work


no it's not you could change the bg on the flash to that of gbatemp's bg which i belive is #FFFFFF (or was it 8 Fs?)

anyway 8/10 ichigo (i wrote that wrong didn't i?) dosen't really fit in there


----------



## gov78 (Nov 20, 2007)

6/10 get a better quality picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i looks slightly blurry


----------



## xflash (Nov 20, 2007)

on the wing right? yeah the cutting up there got a little messed up.

anyway 8/10 the colors are a little bright and who is that?


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 20, 2007)

7/10 not bad


----------



## euphemism (Nov 20, 2007)

10/10 It has Samus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 20, 2007)

8/10


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn that's nice.  10/10, cuz that dude is badass.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice sig, maybe the hallow ichigo novelty is starting to wear out on me, but you use it well, but the lightning on the ichigo render is kind of weird when you match it with the BG. Nice effort, Work your text btw, Wayyyy to big =P 7.5/10

Don't rate my mario one, rate this one (don't want to optimize it for here XD too lazy, but I want it rated =P.)


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10 just because it's-a him Mario.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 21, 2007)

*cough* I told to not rate the mario one lolll*cough*


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 21, 2007)

i think you should use the lost in tokyo one, it looks nice
100/100


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 21, 2007)

10213/10213. That looks sweet!


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 21, 2007)

6/10 boring ;_____;

Also, rate this one


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> 6/10 boring ;_____;
> 
> Also, rate this one





... Damn , Always wanted Crack to rate mine >< 9\10


----------



## chaos_kontrol (Nov 22, 2007)

Uhh, not bad. 

7/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 22, 2007)

0/10 Power Rangers suck.


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 22, 2007)

10/10

EAGLES SCREAM!


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 23, 2007)

3.14/PI


----------



## ben_r_ (Nov 23, 2007)

I like it, very informative!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 24, 2007)

too much specs no one cares about/3


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 24, 2007)

Free Stuffs/PI


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(euphemism @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> 10/10 It has Samus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same to you

EDIT : Nevermind several people beat me. Stupid slow internet.

Anyways, 10/10 just because


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 24, 2007)

9/10 renji's sword is awesome, the developers of bleach gave a a lot of effort on that shiki, cause it w3as the first.


----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> 9/10 renji's sword is awesome, the developers of bleach gave a a lot of effort on that shiki, cause it w3as the first.


6/10,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Brazil?  You did not hack me, Phail!  I use Windows NT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Proxies


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 24, 2007)

a vampire?
7/10 for looking like hes full of himself


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10, just cuz now I know your, erm, my info.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 24, 2007)

Funky.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 9\10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 25, 2007)

9/10 coo'


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 25, 2007)

10/10 5 for each.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

8/10 Because you're apparently a god at TF2, but I don't like TF2 very much


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2007)

9/10 awesome setup


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

-1/10
i hate puns


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

5/10 big and huge

like me

so 11/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 25, 2007)

6/10 lolwut


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

20/10
nice signatures


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

Sideways 8 out of ten for Daft Punkage


----------



## xflash (Nov 25, 2007)

9/10 pretty cool. that guy is from FMA right?


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 25, 2007)

8/10 Dont know what it is


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 26, 2007)

1000000000000/10

Oh wait.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 26, 2007)

samus and link, 10/10
buuuut, since you've got two which makes your sig too big for the rules, I'll have to halve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5/10


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

9/10
It's an awesome squiggly 2 thingy...
but I don't know what it means


----------



## mossy (Nov 26, 2007)

9/10 for excellent taste in music (IMO)


----------



## 4saken (Nov 26, 2007)

Interesting image. Very encouraging statement. 8/10

NOTE: RATE ME FULL STARS


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

You get a...
....


....
FULL STARS
?

but seriously, you don't have a sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



joo phail


----------



## notnarb (Nov 26, 2007)

Your sig is ugly like your avatar ahahahahahahahahahahaa, haha heh, just messing, your sig isn't that bad   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :, I'm guessing those are the album covers of the albums you own, and I see daft punk up there twice, so on the Notnarb Scale of Greatness (pat. pending), you get a 2/3, but don't worry, most signatures would get a 0


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 27, 2007)

5/10


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 28, 2007)

9/10 Cooking Mama 2 rocks.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the colors. 8/10.


----------



## Fusion (Nov 29, 2007)

Alot of the sigs on this page look similar, but since the one above me has brawl in it im gonna have to give it an 8/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




always loved the smashed series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:- either my sig aint loading on my side or its been taken down from the webhosting


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10 Pure awesome if I could see it


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

Over 9000/10.  Too bad I can only see his badass sword in the ava.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2007)

pretty kick ass

8/10


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 29, 2007)

6/10

Boring


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 29, 2007)

15/10 7.5 for each


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 29, 2007)

A dood with a n00b tube?...
10/10!

edit, was on the wrong page


ps. how do i do that cool crossing out thing on the letters


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you mean strikethrough?

10/10 I got hacked, apparently.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 30, 2007)

10/10


----------



## serious_sean (Nov 30, 2007)

i don't know what that thing is... 8/10?


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 1, 2007)

9/10 Anything cartoonish gets an automatic 8+.


----------



## xflash (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10 omg it´s a screaming eagle


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 3, 2007)

DO A BARREL ROLL!!! 10/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10 I don't like Dragon Ball that much anymore.


----------



## Seven (Dec 4, 2007)

5/10

Currently "X"ing, generalized music statement copy+paste ins, etc. I've seen it all over the place.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10, I don't know what it's from, but it looks like a dood fighting.. something...  A robot?..


----------



## Seven (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> 8/10, I don't know what it's from, but it looks like a dood fighting.. something...Â A robot?..


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_3
Lurk moar.

To the person below, rate notnarb, not me.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Akamai @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10, I don't know what it's from, but it looks like a dood fighting.. something...Â A robot?..
> ...


Still looks cool, and hey Notnarb, sexy signature Zomg/10


----------



## euphemism (Dec 4, 2007)

amazing.  Helps people out....10/10


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 4, 2007)

7/10. I didn't like MP3... D:


----------



## Triforce (Dec 4, 2007)

10/10 Class & Elegance


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2007)

10/10

for innovation!


----------



## TaeK (Dec 4, 2007)

you have none!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> you have none!



so.... a quote does not count as a signature then? well....


----------



## TaeK (Dec 4, 2007)

4/10 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Random quote, need graphic


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10 simplistic, cool.


----------



## Mooney (Dec 4, 2007)

^ Would be 8/10 if I didn't have to click on "User Posted Image" to see your sig ;/

Edit: Wup, it shows up now. 8/10 it is!


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 4, 2007)

O/100 no singnature dude go and get one ^^


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 5, 2007)

9/10 Like the trademark.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 5, 2007)

2/10 needs christmas hat


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 5, 2007)

8/10 It's that freaky head again...


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 5, 2007)

08/10 - I see Gyakuten Saiban (Phoenix Wright) on the list and that's an instant win for me~


----------



## test84 (Dec 5, 2007)

notnarb, you gave Dark Auria a 2/10?!!?!?!??! 
prepare to N!


----------



## xflash (Dec 5, 2007)

you forgot to rate the sig above you so i´ll rate silentsj´s sig

10/10 perfect


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 5, 2007)

^
At first I thought it was some kind of sword.  Then I thought it was the R-Type ship... then I saw the fox with wings and saw the Arwing.

You get a 10 out of 10 because the font is nothing short of amazing... and thus all fonts similar are also amazing XD


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarlem Nocturne @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> ^
> At first I thought it was some kind of sword.Â Then I thought it was the R-Type ship... then I saw the fox with wings and saw the Arwing.
> 
> You get a 10 out of 10 because the font is nothing short of amazing... and thus all fonts similar are also amazing XD



9/10 BECAUSE ITS EXTREMEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 5, 2007)

8.5/10
The "Where I walk, I walk alone " ninja kinda sig


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(TGBoy @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> 8.5/10
> The "Where I walk, I walk alone " ninja kinda sig



thats awesome, mind if i use that?


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 5, 2007)

9/10, you should clean up all that text under your sig. It looks poopy.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TGBoy @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 8.5/10
> ...


No problemo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@cupajoe38
5/10 - a lil bland


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 6, 2007)

7/10 BTW, I lost my screaming eagles. If you find them, please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

9/10 Informative, yet stylish. Nice.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 9, 2007)

7/10
Nice homage to Link


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 9, 2007)

7/10

It's okay I guess, the text doesn't fit well with the rest of the sig and the man is poorly cut out (white pixels life around him).


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great! Only problem, it looks like you did no work, just grabbing an image off of nintendo's homepage. Your name isn't there, either. Wait, I see it now. You should make it bigger, I almost went blind looking for it!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

You didn't give him a rating out of 10! 

8/10 Looks nice but your name should be a different colour.  For contrast.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 10, 2007)

For previous, 8/10
Now, 9/10 yay walruses!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 10, 2007)

yay kyuubi whatever it is

9/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 11, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 11, 2007)

Wait this is sig? Soz, talking about walrus ava. Your sig gets a 7/10 for being a little big and the yellow is hard to read. Also, changed mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I made the flame background (yes it is flame) with apophysis. It's awesome. Note: If advertising is against the forum rules, I'm just saying that the program I used is great.)


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 12, 2007)

You didn't rate pk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9/10, I like.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 12, 2007)

8/10
really cool


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## notnarb (Dec 12, 2007)

9/10 shows more effort then a lot out there


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 12, 2007)

I rated PK, it's in the first line of the post. And I changed mine AGAIN, but at least 'm having fun. And a 1/10 for you not having a correct sized sig.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> I rated PK, it's in the first line of the post. And I changed mine AGAIN, but at least 'm having fun. And a 1/10 for you not having a correct sized sig.



6/10
i guess i just don't understand the purpose


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 12, 2007)

7/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 13, 2007)

10/10


----------



## 704jaffer (Dec 14, 2007)

10/10 I think you may have been the inspiration I  had for now playing list, and colors!


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 15, 2007)

5/10

Not much of a signature per se...  Just some info...


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 15, 2007)

7/10 not bad for a first


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 15, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Ducky (Dec 15, 2007)

pkprostudio.. I think you kinda over post.. Cus I see you every second msg.. and i'm always in a need to rate you , Thats why I stopped rating >.>


7\10


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

10/10, gotta love star fox


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 15, 2007)

6.5/10

Cool stuff, but too long of a sig.


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2007)

7/7

Thats right, I don't rate out of ten.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

8/10

like the gamercard, just done like quoting in sigs


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2007)

7/10

I thought you had a new sig that cracked shad made you...


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 16, 2007)

8/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 16, 2007)

0/10 Me no like Free Stuffs over teh Internetz.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 16, 2007)

*Sinkhead Edit:* He has just as much right to post here as you do. Just because you don't like his sig/ava, it doesn't mean everyone else won't...

Behold my new awesome sig.


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 16, 2007)

NUMBERS CANNOT DESCRIBE THE SHEER AWESOME OF YOUR SIGNATURE.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 16, 2007)

4/10 WARES THE CHRISTMAS HAT!!!??


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 16, 2007)

8/10
Straightforward and useful info


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 16, 2007)

Ulruqioua (if thats how you spell it) Is awesome

9/10


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 16, 2007)

samurai champloo ftW!
just dont like the background that much
9/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 16, 2007)

5/10 you need an image. I thought Crckshad made you one.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 17, 2007)

8/10


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 18, 2007)

8/10 If I had a better comp I'd be playing Orange Box too.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 18, 2007)

9/10 hollow ichigo ftw!


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 18, 2007)

10/10 Supports my fellow cool people


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks good, though a lot of big bright text.

7.5/10


----------



## Ducky (Dec 18, 2007)

I like it O.o 8\10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 19, 2007)

10/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 20, 2007)

10/10 for me since nobody rated me.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> 10/10 for me since nobody rated me.




normal rank would be 6\10 but since I saw this stupid signature 3million times..

5\10 for addiction , 2\10 for double posting >.>


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 21, 2007)

normal rank would be 6\10 but since I saw this stupid signature 3million times..

5\10 for addiction , 2\10 for double posting >.>

[/quote]
So it's 7/10 then?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm just too lazy to change those stuffs.

10/10 for you.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 21, 2007)

8/10

the 8 is because youre playing FF-XIIRW for about a month and havent finished the game yet, and I got my cycloDS 2 days ago and already did. (I guess I'm more nerd then you are, but still, I blame you for that !)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 21, 2007)

5/10
nice and simple


----------



## Zonix (Dec 21, 2007)

It's champloo .. ^^ It's a good anime, but the signature is a bit plain.

8/10


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 21, 2007)

6/10

Death note + rose = bleh
but you got the 6 because Death Note rulz


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 22, 2007)

6/10 Where's cracked shad's image that he made you?


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 22, 2007)

8/10
i like it


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 22, 2007)

10/10 Yay Wii!


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 22, 2007)

7.8/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

9/10 great job, but who is that? Really though, your sigs are amazing. And pkpro, I'm glad I'm not the only one who reads for fun XD


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 22, 2007)

9/10

Another kick ass sig by crkshad


----------



## Ducky (Dec 22, 2007)

Great signature! 9.5 (wish I knew what else I could add..)


----------



## AGENT209T (Dec 22, 2007)

throwing mine in
its simple but i like it


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 22, 2007)

Its big, but cool nonetheless

8/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 23, 2007)

8/10


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 23, 2007)

6.2/10


----------



## redact (Dec 23, 2007)

i made mine sin city style with rain cause of the gunners song november rain here's orig pic


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 23, 2007)

^ You didn't rate!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.5/10 could have put your name beside it or somethin' by like expanding it to the right and adding some abstract stuff.


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 23, 2007)

10000/10

WHOEVER MADE THAT IS PRETTY COOL~!!!!111one


----------



## Ducky (Dec 23, 2007)

Ain't no bad at all!.... 9\10


----------



## GOTWreborn (Dec 24, 2007)

5/10 not bad.


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 24, 2007)

Obligatory 10/10 for House.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 24, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 24, 2007)

8/10

TF2 kicks ass


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 26, 2007)

9/10


----------



## User200 (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10 ... not bad, me like


----------



## test84 (Dec 26, 2007)

cool, i would prefer to see "reset button" instead of "rest button".


----------



## Ducky (Dec 26, 2007)

Really usefoll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8\10


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 26, 2007)

10/10

I would steal it if your name wasn't in it.


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG A MOBILE RATING MEMBER!
8/10 for they colors


----------



## User200 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> cool, i would prefer to see "reset button" instead of "rest button".




My bad, it was a typo


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 27, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Mars (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice signature, a bit too large for my likings though, 8/10.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 29, 2007)

8/10


----------



## bluebright (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, Tf2 does kick a few asses. 

9/10

How often do you update that play list?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Dec 30, 2007)

hmm 6/10 since I don't know the show and i don't think it's drawn nice.
Ugly birds.....


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 30, 2007)

9/10


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 1, 2008)

6/10


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

8/10 - KIRBY


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very spammy! 1/10

Also, (just so you know) I drew that sig


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 3, 2008)

0/10


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

It features Team Fortress 2 so 10/10


----------



## natkoden (Jan 3, 2008)

0/10


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see one 0/10


----------



## Commander (Jan 3, 2008)

4/10


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty lame
4/10
my sig is great though.
it's very kickin' rad.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, has a few funny smilies..
7.5/10


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

TESTING
I must see how many images one is allowed to post
1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooo
even more?!
15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit:
OH WOW
21
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



22
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



26
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



27
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



28
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



29
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: HOLY CRAAAP
31
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



32
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



34
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



35
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



37
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



39
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: OH MY GOD!
41
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



42
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



43
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



44
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



45
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



46
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



47
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



48
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



49
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: jesus christ. is there any limit?


















































































































































































































































um
we're now at what, 180?
jeez. I'll just stop now.


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 3, 2008)

3/10


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

I miss the burning scales =(

But this new one rocks. Although a little too much in game ads can kill the gameplay experience. 8/10


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh?
Burning scales?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the one you had for quite some time. For whatever reason, those scales made Mortenga sound like a dinosaur in my mind. Wow, that was a random comment. Was it mthrnite that made your former siggy and ava?


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

okay
I just changed my sig.
it's much more kickin' rad now.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

^
|
8.7/10


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

^
9/10 for being Egyptian. Docked one because I had to do some work to see the image. >_>


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

HOLY CRAP
I just noticed that it says "YAOI" and then "my anti drug"
ew
anything even mentioning yaoi makes the rest of the sig suck.

sorry
5/10


----------



## YukiChan456 (Jan 4, 2008)

6/10


----------



## notnarb (Jan 4, 2008)

10/10 nice use of effects while still staying in the size limit


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 5, 2008)

6/10


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome sig
9/10

P.S.: ANYONE WHO DOESN'T GIVE ZEPPO 10/10 FOR HIS SIG SHOULD BE BANNED!

We need more KICKING RAD signatures like his.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 7, 2008)

6/10.

I dont like the colors that much, or the BG. :/


----------



## zeppo (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> awesome sig
> 9/10
> 
> P.S.: ANYONE WHO DOESN'T GIVE ZEPPO 10/10 FOR HIS SIG SHOULD BE BANNED!
> ...


loooooooool thx!!!

anyway...
I don't know what that is. some sort of half-naked hawk man thing...?
well it looks sorta cool.
7.5/10


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 7, 2008)

10/10

If it's isn't obvious, then "Randomness is bliss".


----------



## Scorned (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> I don't know what that is. some sort of half-naked hawk man thing...?



YES SIR.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 7, 2008)

ok
I have put a link to the pi song in my sig. in a few minutes, the smilies will be a link to the place I got them from. then everyone can use those random things!
edit: actually, I'll slowly make each smiley linked to something somewhat related to it.
pm me if you have a good link for a certain one. right now I think I'll make the hurrr!! ones links because they're retarded.
edit again: hmm... now it's too many characters. the pi stuff shall be removed. I don't really know what I'll do now.

edit:
I'm done.
the middle guy running around links to the pi video; everything else to the smileys.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 9, 2008)

what you think of my new signature ?


----------



## notnarb (Jan 9, 2008)

10/10 for arranging a light in your box somehow


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 11, 2008)

8/10 love the guy on the box


----------



## Mars (Jan 11, 2008)

9/10, a bit big, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 13, 2008)

7/10


----------



## usmagen (Jan 16, 2008)

7/10


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 21, 2008)

6/10


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 8, 2008)

crkdshad said:
			
		

> 6/10


awesome looking
9/10


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 8, 2008)

-1 for bumb = 9/10


----------



## TheStump (Mar 8, 2008)

pretty plain but +2 for tingle.

6/10


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 8, 2008)

QUITE PLAIN.
But the fact that jesus is referred to as JC gives you +3
6/10


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 8, 2008)

I love Vivi, the text and the little green thing look very integrated!
9/10


----------



## fischju (Mar 8, 2008)

8.6


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 8, 2008)

2/10
but an A for effort


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

very nice, it's short and sweet.. splash makes it look pretty! 7.5-8/10

made this in about 15min when i decided i needed a sig for GBATemp... just read the World War Hulk.. liked it alot so i slapped this together..


----------



## Westside (May 25, 2008)

7/10 It's a bit messy for my taste, but it's alright.


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

A weird mix of a blurry background and sharp render. Could use some blending work.
7/10


----------



## psycoblaster (May 25, 2008)

7/10
Neku... with a mask..??
nice font though


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

7/10. I dont like the reflection effect in the picture. Makes it seem like the picture was taken with a camera and scanned into the computer.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 25, 2008)

No rating. Try to find a word that begins with X sometime.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 25, 2008)

Okay signature is okay. (7/10)


----------



## Satangel (May 25, 2008)

8/10 nice ASCII art


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Yours is nicely done! Unsure of where the pic is from, but it looks great! 9/10!


----------



## Satangel (May 25, 2008)

My character in my sig is from Advance Wars Days of Ruin, the main characters.

7/10, dont like the font and colors


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Neku... with a mask..??


Not Neku, it's the fox to when he transforms to 'Neku' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bit too messy with too many lights. The light on his face could've been a bit less bright or be behind him so it brings him further out in the sig and not make him too much of a background object.
But pretty nice overall.
8/10


----------



## Twiffles (May 25, 2008)

9/10

That wins.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Reminds me of the Yaoi My Anti-Drug things.
7/10 Funniness Factor!

*Thanks Upperleft! It's some of my drawings (of Hermione, Alice, Naruto, Sasuke and Supergirl) and some of the plushies that I have made (candy corn, tofu, toast and Mokona)!


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

^

7/10 random stuff there 
but cute plushies FTW


----------



## Orc (May 25, 2008)

7/10 I like the crazy face but I don't want to fight his friends.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 25, 2008)

8/10 the face is a bit scary, but youre still my orc dork!


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

8/10

Hamtaro..awww


----------



## Orc (May 25, 2008)

7/10 I like the crazy face but I don't want to fight his friends.


----------



## Mars (May 25, 2008)

7.87/10


----------



## Satangel (May 25, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ferrariman (May 25, 2008)

9/10.

Is Will in hell?


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

The image, a 9/10, the overly large text? A 4/10


----------



## Orc (May 25, 2008)

8/10, very informative sig but doesn't really relate well to the user(Narin) other than saying he/she is a cheater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j/k
Good for new members.


----------



## The Worst (May 25, 2008)

image: 8/10

quote: like gold!


----------



## anime_junkie (May 25, 2008)

fish/mango

What? We're supposed to use number rating systems? FORGET THAT!


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

you are somewhat right.
on a 1 to 10 scale i give it an..... animenerd.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

erm very punny quote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
sorry, but thats gonna be .5/10


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

Hamtaro FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10/10
Really cute and fits you


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 26, 2008)

8/10

Pretty cool.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 26, 2008)

9/10, for Shigofumi goodness.


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

9/10 I love Kino.


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

9/10 because the quote detracts from the overall signature.

orcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorc


----------



## [M]artin (May 26, 2008)

*@Orc*

9/10 for successfully scaring the shit out of me once again. Good work, .TakaM.

(I don't have permission to view your workspace, WTF is this shit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*@Urza*

lol, blacklist.


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

6/10. Why are you still playing Kingdom Hearts?! lol
WS now open for everyone. :/
Removing quote. :/


----------



## [M]artin (May 26, 2008)

Your signature has now achieved a 10 out of 100.

I never got around to playing the second one, I'm a cheapass, and someone I know just let me borrow it. Fucking Pooh Bear, hope he chokes on that honey-jizz and gets eaten by Steamboat-motherfucking-Willie.


----------



## Talaria (May 26, 2008)

Not much of a Signature. Not that amazing. 6/10


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

9/10 Not sure where that image is from, but it looks cool.


----------



## granville (May 26, 2008)

EDIT: Narin gets full marks for his Cheat work regardless of images!

10/10


----------



## OSW (May 26, 2008)

8/10

me likes it alot. nice colours, nintendo characters, and a thoughtful pun that made me chuckle.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 26, 2008)

7/10

it reminds me of indiana jones for somereason


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

9/10

Phoenix wright is always good.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 26, 2008)

8/10 cause Bebop is my favorite anime


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 26, 2008)

9/10
Nice clean and simple..It even has a fun factor!!

EDIT: He changed his sig while I was writing my post..The new one 7/10, I liked the previous one better, but this one isn't half that bad..I like the simplicity of it..


----------



## CockroachMan (May 26, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> 9/10
> Nice clean and simple..It even has a fun factor!!
> 
> EDIT: He changed his sig while I was writing my post..The new one 7/10, I liked the previous one better, but this one isn't half that bad..I like the simplicity of it..



My signature is random.. It changes every time


----------



## Killermech (May 26, 2008)

You have three different ones right?
Overall for all 7/10, simple but nice.
Kirby one being my favorite, not because I like the fatass. But it looked better than the other ones imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Seems you had 4, making the TF2 one my favorite, so kirby can go die in hell


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 26, 2008)

Sorry then, I'll give you 10/10 because of creativity, and it doesn't look bad either..I like the semi-crappy cartoonish feel of it..Nice..

@Killermech: 9/10 ..it isn't 10 just because of the font..It does fit in, but I'm somehow bothered with it..Out of all, great work..I saw you have photoshop skills!!


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2008)

^ 5/10, sorry but your sig is a bit messy . . . AND I'M A NEAT FREAK!


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

Nice but a bit redundant now we have the wifi system.

6/10


----------



## Jax (May 26, 2008)

SPIKE ROCKS!

9/10


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Onepiece


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2008)

uuuuu...the new one, much much better.....it's sharp and nice.....maybe if you blurred the cape on the end...
9/10


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

If the machine part had better sharpness, along as giving the screen a bit more distort (lines maybe) to give the impression of it being a screen, it would look so much better.
Or if you did something like an animation on the 'screen' as if you would be typing your name, then it would be kickass imo.
I find the current one decent though.

6.5/10


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If the machine part had better sharpness, along as giving the screen a bit more distort (lines maybe) to give the impression of it being a screen, it would look so much better.
> Or if you did something like an animation on the 'screen' as if you would be typing your name, then it would be kickass imo.
> I find the current one decent though.
> 
> 6.5/10


i'm not Toni Plutonij, but I tried applying what you told him to, but I don't think it ended out good...




well I think I already rated your Maskwearing neku/fox into neku, but for Toni, i'll give him a 9/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I was wondering while I was sharpening your pic... where'd you get that mechanical part of the picture??


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bit too much sharpness there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was thinking more of something like this


----------



## TaeK (May 27, 2008)

7/10 Nice use of font. The World Ends With You ftw?


----------



## pasc (May 27, 2008)

Cool Font, Sleek Design, 8/10


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and I was wondering while I was sharpening your pic... where'd you get that mechanical part of the picture??


Funny how many people asked me that, it was some design from random tattoo site (something biomechanicly oriented)..I tried to find it, but couldn't find it again..I used parts of that image to make my sig, but will try to improve it, based on your suggestions..

@pasc: nicely done (Ducky)..the whole thing would look better if it had some border, but it isn't needed, only font isn't that great, but whole character and background fit nicely.. 9/10


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2008)

9/10, great colors


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

9/10 as the two pictures could be the same lenght and then it would look a little more uniform.


----------



## R2DJ (May 27, 2008)

7/10 - The A-Z thing looks cool.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

10/10. For having the same set up as I am getting. 

+ The silver DS looks _really _cool--anyone know what that color is called and where they are available from?


----------



## 32011 (May 27, 2008)

7.2/10 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUESTION OF THE YEAR:
> 
> 
> How deep is the bottomless pit???


lol


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

3/10. It's nice enough but I cant shake the feeling that your signature is in violation of the rules...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

crazy bulgarians!


----------



## xcalibur (May 28, 2008)

10/10

bonemonkey


----------



## R2DJ (May 28, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> 10/10. For having the same set up as I am getting.
> 
> + The silver DS looks _really _cool--anyone know what that color is called and where they are available from?



1. Thanks!
2. I don't think the silver/platinum DSL is out in the US. It came out in the UK last year October. Pretty sexy if you ask me. Cosmetic wise, it's better than the white and black.

To the sig above me... 7/10. Pretty cool. I would love to learn how to make these things. Maybe a Photoshop session after exams...


----------



## laminaatplaat (May 28, 2008)

DS stuff is always good so.. 7+


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 29, 2008)

6/10. There is nothing special about 'shopped planks of wood.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Bulgarian Cleaned Dirty Erasers For Gorgeous Honeycombed Italians Just Kipping Lazily 'Midst Noisy Obnoxious Pensioners Quarreling, Relentlessly Sour Tempers Unchecked, Visibly Wrathful, eXtremely youthful-like Zelophobes.


?/10
This is one of the sigs that I don't understand... impossible to rate
but as in visual, I would give it a 5- ... yeah...


----------



## Man18 (May 29, 2008)

5/10 Seems like he just grabbed a prog and threw it together. 10 for the avatar though.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 29, 2008)

Just to tell you many people uses a prog (probably photoshop)
and get some pics and throws it all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





quote from AW.. hmmm 6/10


----------



## Mars (May 29, 2008)

7.13/10


----------



## Ice Cold (May 30, 2008)

Sprites.  There's isn't much to rate?

I dunno, 7.9/10?


----------



## mossy (May 30, 2008)

9/10 I like it - very cool visual aesthetic


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 30, 2008)

mossy said:
			
		

> 9/10 I like it - very cool visual aesthetic



Yours is probobly from some game i never heard of. 7/10 O_O


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2008)

Too big.

But I'd give it 78943216547/12563478910.


----------



## fischju (May 30, 2008)

7.5/10, why do you have "by cracked shad" twice?


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2008)

Cuz..., I dunno.  Let me get rid of it.

7/10


----------



## Narin (Jun 3, 2008)

9/10 Bleach for the win


----------



## xalphax (Jun 3, 2008)

random/10


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 3, 2008)

7\10


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 3, 2008)

8/10

Your sig is alright. That's how wide my previous sig was.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

7/10

Ferrariman calls it "informative"


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 2, 2008)

Informative = 10/10


----------



## Puxel (Jul 2, 2008)

8/10
HELL NAW


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

9/10 I like the artwork very much.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2008)

10/10 for linking a stupid thread of epic proportions


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 2, 2008)

9/10
i like everything about it
but the evil grin on the guy's face scares me


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 2, 2008)

10/10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## martin88 (Jul 2, 2008)

9/10
Nice artwork.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 3, 2008)

you are all rating each others to high.....i beg to differ


3/10


----------



## martin88 (Jul 3, 2008)

9/10

I love Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Narin (Jul 3, 2008)

8/10 Its an interesting signature, nice avatar though.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 3, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> 9/10
> 
> I love Chrono Trigger.


I so want the source of your avatar 


@Narin 6/10 or 7/10 can't decide...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

9/10. awesome.


----------

